# Backgammon board dimensions



## andersonec (16 Jan 2013)

Does anyone have plans or dimensions for a Backgammon board? if so could I get a copy? pleeeeze.
It's really the dimensions of the playing area I need.

Andy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jan 2013)

As long as five counters cover six points with a little room to move, I wouldn't have thought it important - it might be worth deciding what you're going to use for counters first.


----------



## marcros (16 Jan 2013)

there must be a competition standard size though isnt there, as in chess?


----------



## Racers (16 Jan 2013)

From google

Danish Backgammon Federation rules define tournament size as
minimum 44 cm x 55 cm
maximum 66 cm x 88 cm

http://www.bkgm.com/rgb/rgb.cgi?view+842

Pete


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Jan 2013)

Some of my students make them on the reverse side of chess boards, not to competition sizes I must add, but usually about 25mm wide at the base of the marker to nothing over about 150 mm long. Here is one made a couple of years ago

http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... ?nggpage=2


----------



## Ian down london way (16 Jan 2013)

Absolutely agree with the comment about choosing / making the counters first. I made a board once, by engravnig two sheets of glass with the triangles, and then having it framed (before I did woodwork . I had to buy the counters, but even though I had them, I didn't work out . Maybe 'because of the way the framing was fitted, it ended up about 2mm too small, and the counters couldn't line up properly - SO ANNOYING.

Make / buy your counters first.


----------



## andersonec (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks chaps, now got somewhere to start, seems like the plan is a large piece of paper and a pencil to draw with.

Andy


----------



## gasman (16 Jan 2013)

I made one last year - WIP https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/backgammon-chess-table-t54693.html - was a challenging project but fun
Regards
Mark


----------



## andersonec (16 Jan 2013)

gasman":3a9lhew1 said:


> I made one last year - WIP https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/backgammon-chess-table-t54693.html - was a challenging project but fun
> Regards
> Mark



Thanks Mark, =D> 

Andy


----------



## Gary Morris (16 Jan 2013)

Hi found this site, says the 
"Ultra XL Tournament Backgammon Set

Size when open: 65 x 54 cm (25.5 x 21 inches)

this is the site
http://www.bkgm.com/rules.html

Gary


----------

